# Blocking forums



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2021)

So, I see I can ignore certain forums, but is there a way to have those posts not show up in the "latest posts" section? i.e., if I block TUG lounge, which I did, I still see lots of TUG lounge posts in that section, really don't want to see them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2021)

Where is the latest posts section?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2021)

if you mean on the right side of the main page, i do not believe so as that is a static "widget" loaded for everyone who visits that page.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 18, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Where is the latest posts section?



When at Forum Main Page look near top for "What's New."


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> if you mean on the right side of the main page, i do not believe so as that is a static "widget" loaded for everyone who visits that page.



That really defeats the purpose! Several of us were looking for ways to not see certain types of posts that cause us grief, we have ignored the forum sections, but, the posts are still showing up in the latest posts. It would really be helpful to some if the widget could be enhanced to consider sections that are blocked. You might keep some readers that otherwise might leave.

Even removing that section as a configuration option would be fine if it can't be modified easily to block the sections.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2021)

You can always choose to just ignore those posts or forums for which you have no interest. Looking down the list of Forums, there are a number of them that I have no interest in and simply don't look. Surely you can do the same.

Jim


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> You can always choose to just ignore those posts or forums for which you have no interest. Looking down the list of Forums, there are a number of them that I have no interest in and simply don't look. Surely you can do the same.
> 
> Jim



Wish I could Jim. But keeping in mind, there is a function to ignore, why have it at all if one should just ignore anything they don't like? But since it is there, I am asking for an enhancement to the function so latest posts don't show ignored section.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2021)

This seems to be a bug in how the Ignore More Xenforo addon works. I don't think there is any way around this. I have a number of forums ignored and also ignore individual threads. The only place I can see these ignored threads is in that Latest Posts section as well as the latest post in the forum list. I rarely go to the forums list, instead I just set my TUG bookmark to go to my watched threads list. You could also set it up to watch only certain forums and set your bookmark to the watched forums list. I do like how Ignore More hides threads from ignored forums as well as ignored threads from the What's New section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2021)

its not a bug...as mentioned before the "latest threads" widget simply displays just that...the latest threads with activity.

its not individually tailored to your account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> its not a bug...as mentioned before the "latest threads" widget simply displays just that...the latest threads with activity.
> 
> its not individually tailored to your account.


Got it, it looks like the widget is there regardless if you are logged in or logged out. So no way for it to know if one is ignoring a thread or forums.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 18, 2021)

OTOH, I find the feature to ignore a certain member totally rewarding. Seeing a post by said ignored member absolutely doesn’t cause me to check to see that post.

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> OTOH, I find the feature to ignore a certain member totally rewarding. Seeing a post by said ignored member absolutely doesn’t cause me to check to see that post.


And my decision to ignore a certain member is totally vindicated when another member mentions putting the same one in the 'ignore' box! YES! (Pumping fist!)


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't get why it bothers anyone to see a topic or a poster. It's like raisins in the coleslaw, you can pick them out or eat something else. 

Bill


----------



## davidvel (Mar 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I don't get why it bothers anyone to see a topic or a poster. It's like raisins in the coleslaw, you can pick them out or eat something else.
> 
> Bill


But that mayonnaise, eeck, hard to get around it.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2021)

davidvel said:


> But that mayonnaise, eeck, hard to get around it.



I mention eat something else.   

Bill


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I don't get why it bothers anyone to see a topic or a poster. It's like raisins in the coleslaw, you can pick them out or eat something else.
> 
> Bill



Why does it bother you that someone else may be bothered? I don't understand that, very annoying. I simply asked for an enhancement to an already existing function of the site. How well you understand is not relevant.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> Why does it bother you that someone else may be bothered? I don't understand that, very annoying. I simply asked for an enhancement to an already existing function of the site. How well you understand is not relevant.



It doesn't bother me that you are bothered by bothersome posts. I was simply pointing out that many people do not participate in things that bother them. Yes, I do agree that my understanding of why you are bothered by bothersome posts is not relevant to the unavailable enhancement you seek. I just find what bothers you interesting enough to interject a hyperbole or sorts. No offence was intended Steve. 

Bill


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It doesn't bother me that you are bothered by bothersome posts. I was simply pointing out that many people do not participate in things that bother them. Yes, I do agree that my understanding of why you are bothered by bothersome posts is not relevant to the unavailable enhancement you seek. I just find what bothers you interesting enough to interject a hyperbole or sorts. No offence was intended Steve.
> 
> Bill



Ok, thanks for the words. It wasn't necessarily your post that was bothersome, the follow on by some of the same folks, well, forget it. I was intending to point out the irony of your statement but took it a little far, sorry about that. The enhancement is more than possible, but, may not be worth it, that's up to the site owner(s) obviously. I'm a 40 year coder, lol. There was a logical design inconsistency there as the ignore feature was (obviously) put there for a reason.

The issue I was referring to is not just about myself. I was also standing up for some other unspoken folks. There is a bullying aspect to this site that was there when I left, and is apparently still here from what I am told. So, a little trigger happy (me) I guess. My goal was to avoid all such aspects of the site and help a few others do the same. Not everyone is affected in the same way, we are all different. What triggers some has zero impact on others.

I have ignored long ago some of the folks, before I took a year off, perhaps there are a few more to ignore. And, I have set ignore for the sections I care little about. I do still care about timeshares. I have a view of timeshares that is quite different than many on the site. Apparently for some, that is threatening or maybe just "wrong", I guess mob rules, and that makes some feel very unwelcome. I may indeed have a wrong view, but what I can assure you of is it works very well for us. In my 61 years, timeshare has been a key part of our lives. More than worth the cost. I enjoy sharing ideas in a constructive environment. I've had many good exchanges with a lot of folks in the MVCI section. There were some who always wanted to antagonize. Maybe they don't even realize or understand what words can do to some.

What I do not understand is that TUG is a timeshare forum near as I can tell. That is the mission. There are a group of people on TUG who's sole purpose is to talk politics and social issues. If you review their posts, which number in the thousands, not a single timeshare post. I don't get it. In the lounge section, apparently that's a-ok. So, they get into timeshare sections, and make vague wink wink type posts. Just trying to avoid, that's all.


----------



## silentg (Mar 18, 2021)

Let’s all play nice! I read lot of posts some I don’t because I don’t go to certain places or have interest in certain Chains of timeshares. I try to be helpful if someone asks a question that I may have knowledge or experience.
Been timesharing since 1981, but still learning and enjoy reading about Timeshare exchanges.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 13, 2022)

*Perhaps, this is old news …. *

I just wanted to share in case anyone else wasn’t aware 
I just discovered today that I can control which forums appear under “What’s New” or “New Post”. 




I discovered that you simply need to go to the Forum then select “Ignore” at the top of the forum on the right hand side (see example below). In the popup window just select ignore “News feed”. You can still view the entire forum from time to time as needed  .




You can also easily change it later as needed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> *Perhaps, this is old news …. *
> 
> I just wanted to share in case anyone else wasn’t aware
> I just discovered today that I can control which forums appear under “What’s New” or “New Post”.
> ...


The only thing I have found is that it won't hide subforums from the forum list. Try ignoring the COVID forum and it still shows up on the main forum list.


----------

